# Connection error



## Kampfsenf (27. Apr 2005)

hallo, habe gestern tomcat installiert und wollte einen DB connection machen. das hat gestern auch geklappt, es kam zwar nur eine fehlermeldung, dass der DB treiber falsch installiert war. das habe ich behoben, aber jetzt bekomme ich diese fehlermeldung, und weiss nichts damit anzufangen. das komische ist, dass áuf dem rechner eines freundes alles genau gleich installiert ist, und da läuft alles richtig...kann mir vielleicht einer auf die sprünge helfen, wie ich den fehler beheben kann??!


```
javax.servlet.ServletException: Unable to connect to any hosts due to exception: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:682)
	org.apache.jsp.db_jsp._jspService(db_jsp.java:72)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:136)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:320)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:294)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:241)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)
```


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

was sagt denn deine firewall`?!


----------



## Kampfsenf (27. Apr 2005)

ich habe keine an


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

welche db?


----------



## Kampfsenf (27. Apr 2005)

mysql


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

läuft der mysql server überhaupt?!

poste mal deinen code...


----------



## Kampfsenf (27. Apr 2005)

```
<%@ page contentType="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" language="java" import="java.sql.*" errorPage="" %>
<% try {
	Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
	Connection conn=DriverManager.getConnection
	("jdbc:mysql://localhost/test","root","");
	Statement stmt=conn.createStatement();
	String sql="create database ghost";
	stmt.executeUpdate(sql);
	}
	catch(ClassNotFoundException err) {
	out.println("DB Driver nicht gefunden!");
	out.println(err);
	}
%>

</body>
</html>
```

das is ein ganz einfaches beispiel, habe ich aus einem buch.bei dem anderen pc klappt es, das versteh ich ja nicht...


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

("jdbc:mysql://localhost/test","root",""); 

gibt es einen mysql-server unter localhost?

gibt es eine datenbank mit dem namen test?

ist das pw vom root wirklich leer?!


----------



## Kampfsenf (27. Apr 2005)

ja auf alle 3 fragen


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

check mal mit 127.0.0.1 anstelle localhost...


----------



## Kampfsenf (27. Apr 2005)

das geht auch nicht...da kommt dann "seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

wo steht denn "seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"?!


----------



## Kampfsenf (27. Apr 2005)

auf dem bildschirm


----------



## DP (27. Apr 2005)

alles klar. ich denke du solltest mal hier anfragen.


----------



## Jockel (27. Apr 2005)

@DP:
;- )

@Kampfsenf:
DP meinte, du solltest das Localhost in deinem Source ersetzen...
Hast du schon mal versucht den Port explizit anzugeben? Ggf. in der my.cnf rumgespielt? Hast du die ensprechenden Privilegien für den User in der MySQL-User Tabelle gesetzt?


----------



## Kampfsenf (28. Apr 2005)

@ DP, danke für den netten Link,
kann ja nicht jeder so ein Alleskönner und Besserwisser sein.
Ich schäme mich ja auch schon, dass ich ein Anfänger bin.


----------



## DP (28. Apr 2005)

es geht nicht darum dass du anfänger bist - das waren/sind wir alle. 

es geht darum, dass ich mich recht verarscht gefühlt habe, als du geschrieben hast "auf dem bildschrim" - so dau-sprüche kenne ich aus meiner studi-callcenter-zeit.

ist das gleich wie "welche fenster sidn bei ihnen geöffnet" - "nur das küchenfenster, ist aber auf kippe".

und das hat nichts mit klugsheisserei oder so zu tun...

nichts für ungut.


----------



## bellmann29 (28. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

wenn Du eine IP vergeben hast fuer Deinen Rechner (den wo MySql läuft) dann versuche vielleicht auch mal diese statt localhost und statt 127.0.0.1 vielleicht klappt es dann.

Ansonsten mal mit MySQL-Administrator unter User den User "root" makieren und mal schauen von welchen Hosts er connecten darf. Evtl. einen Host mit der IP des Servers hinzufügen auch wenn es unsinnig klingt.

Als Empfehlung: nicht den root verwenden. Lege dir einen technischen User für das Connecten an mit nicht ganz so vielen Rechten. Auch hier muß eingetragen werden, von welchen Hosts dieser connecten darf.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## kampfsenf_gast (29. Apr 2005)

hi, also das war aber nicht als verarsche gedacht von meiner seite.bin ja froh wenn ich hier hilfe bekomme, aber kann mit dem ganzen fachspezifischen ausdrücken nicht viel anfangen


----------

